# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Tiramisu ne gote

## Dolce_Angelo

*Tiramisu ne gote


1 Kuti Keksa savoj(keto keksa gjenden per ti bler neper markete)
1 luge e gjelles ness kafe
2 luge miell
2 luge sheqer
2 gota qumsht
1 ve
kakao

Te verdhen e ves e hedhim ne nje tengjere, miellin,sheqerin , qumeshtin, ness kafen dhe i perziejme mire dhe i ziejme mirepo duhet perzier vazhdimisht ne temperatur te ulet ,pasi te zihet e leme anash qe te ftohet .
Ne nje ene tjeter e tundim te vardhen e ves dhe pastaj e perziejme me fillin e zier dhe te ftohur .
Keksat i hedhim pak ne qumesht dhe i qesim ne gote dy keksa dhe ia hedhim kremin e pergaditur prap keksa prap krem ,keshtu veprojme disa here sa te kemi keksa dhe sa gota deshirojme ti pergadisim dhe permbi i hedhim kakao.**/Recetat e Gatimit/*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

me gje e shpifur qe esht kjo Tiramisu ne got papapapapa sa inat qe e kom..Tiramisuja qe bo mami im esht njish fare dhe jo ne got se nuk po hajm akullore  :ngerdheshje: ...

----------


## kryenece

Tiramisu-ja duhet te kete mascarpone, ndryshe quaje cfare te duash por tiramisu jo. Ne kete rast nuk mund te quhet tiramisu se as shijen nuk e ka njesoj.

----------


## broken_smile

edhe kjo si puna e qofteve Dolce Angelo?

----------


## tetovarja87

> me gje e shpifur qe esht kjo Tiramisu ne got papapapapa sa inat qe e kom..Tiramisuja qe bo mami im esht njish fare dhe jo ne got se nuk po hajm akullore ...


tiornce haj na sjell receten po  munde ose ma dergo mua ne mp...
por te jet e sqarume mire se si pregadidet,po deshte...

----------


## Dolce_Angelo

> Tiramisu-ja duhet te kete mascarpone, ndryshe quaje cfare te duash por tiramisu jo. Ne kete rast nuk mund te quhet tiramisu se as shijen nuk e ka njesoj.





> edhe kjo si puna e qofteve Dolce Angelo?


*Nuk e kam emertu une TIRAMISU NE GOTE , un thjesht e kam sjell receten kush te don le ta provon.*

----------


## Nete

Ketyre shendet te u thuash ,plaqe u duket nganjeher... :pa dhembe: 

Mua me ka pelqyer kjo recet,edhe menyra e servirjes ne kupe.

----------


## broken_smile

> *Nuk e kam emertu une TIRAMISU NE GOTE , un thjesht e kam sjell receten kush te don le ta provon.*


e kisha fjalen e ke provuar apo jo?

----------


## s0ni

C'na futet nepsin kot...yummm

Embelsirat zakonisht kam shume veshtiresi ti gatuaj, ngaqe s'di si do me dalin humbas durimin shpejt  :i ngrysur:

----------


## drague

> *Nuk e kam emertu une TIRAMISU NE GOTE , un thjesht e kam sjell receten kush te don le ta provon.*


tiramisu per fukarenjt shoku.

ne vend te mascarpones perdor krem pastiçerie. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dolce_Angelo

> e kisha fjalen e ke provuar apo jo?


*Nuk esht me rendsi a e kom provu apo jo , nese don provoje.*

----------


## broken_smile

> *Nuk esht me rendsi a e kom provu apo jo , nese don provoje.*


po ishte me rendesi per mua mi perderisa te pyeta, po meqe nuk eshte me rendesi per ty mos e thuaj mi, zere se u kuptuam.

----------


## Dolce_Angelo

> po ishte me rendesi per mua mi perderisa te pyeta, po meqe nuk eshte me rendesi per ty mos e thuaj mi, zere se u kuptuam.


*Nuk me bezdisin pytjet , po kur behen me ironi i kam shum inat.*




> Lloj lloj gjerash nxjer dynjaja. Olive Garden (restorant "italian") ka tiramisu ne gote ne forem pije (blended with ice).  Me tiramisun origjinale dihet qe nuk krahasohet, por nuk eshte e keqe.  Provojeni kur te vini ne olive garden.


*Tani antaret fillojne te paragjykojne se a perngjan ne tiramisun e vertete a e ke provuar ti e ksi lloj pytjesh. Ka shume lloje te Tiramisus nuk do te thot se ate qe e kan provuar vet eshte tiramisu e vertet.*

----------


## Linda-uk

mmmm sa me pelqen tiramisuja, embelsira ime e preferuar. ne gote ide e mire Dolce
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dolce_Angelo

> mmmm sa me pelqen tiramisuja, embelsira ime e preferuar. ne gote ide e mire Dolce


*Pse mos te bejme eksperimente me embelsirat tona te preferuara.*

----------


## Linda5

> tiornce haj na sjell receten po  munde ose ma dergo mua ne mp...
> por te jet e sqarume mire se si pregadidet,po deshte...



Kjo eshte tiramisuja qe bej une,kurse per mamin e tironces nuk e di si e ben :ngerdheshje: 

4 te verdha vezesh

3 te bardha vezesh

4 luge(gjelle) sheqer

Mascarpone (500gr)

Nescafe 2 luge(gjelle) qe duhet per te ber kafen,per te lyer biskotat

Kakao( kjo simbas deshires)

Pije Amaretto (kjo simbas deshires) dhe kte e hedhim ke kafja,mbasi te jet ftofur

Dhe nje pako biskota 400gr(löffel biskuite)

Ne qoftese doni ta beni me te madhe tiramisun,gjithmon vezet,sheqeri dhe mascarpone duhen dopio (kafja dhe pija ngelet po e njejta): D



Ne fillim bejm kafen,( ne nji tas hedhim kafen dhe mbasi te jet valuar uji e hedhim ke kafja)dhe e lejme te ftofet,ne kte kohe marim te verdhat e vezeve bashk me sheqerin dhe i rrafim bashke,mbasi te jen rraf mire,qe mos te duket sheqeri(pra te jet bo 1sh me vezen) hedhim mascarpone,dhe i rrafim prap(pak,jo shume) mbasi ti kemi perzier kto se bashku,i lejm ne nji ane,sa te rrafim dhe te bardhat e vezeve,aq sa po ta kthejm tasin me kok poshte,mos te bjerin te bardhat,pastaj te bardhat i bashkojme me masen qe u be nga (sheqeri,mascarpone dhe te verdhat e vezeve,dhe i rrafim dhe kto se bashku(edhe kto pak) deri sa te behet nje mase me te gjitha.

Marim biskotat,dhe vetem sa i kalojm pak tek kafja(qe nder kohe esht ftohur) dhe fillojm dhe i rradhisim nje e nga nje ne tave(varet se ku do e beni) ,mbasi te jet shtruar shtresa e pare marim masen qe kemi pregatitur dhe ja hedhim siper biskotave(jo te gjithen ,sepse tiramisuja behet me 2 ose 3 shtresa),dhe mbasi te keni mbaruar dhe shtresen tjeter,mund ta leni ashtu te bardhe,ose te sperkatur me kakao(prandaj e thash dhe me lart,qe dhe kakaon simbas deshires dhe shijes)
E fusim ne frigorifer,ku e lejm te ftohet per 3-4 ore ,esht me  mir.





Guten Appetit :Lulja3:

----------


## s0ni

> Guten Appetit


Sa e mire duket, do ta provoj ta bej per Vitin e Ri.

Linda nje pyetje, cfare eshte Mascapone? Edhe nqs nuk e gjej mund te zevendesohet?

----------


## INFINITY©

> Sa e mire duket, do ta provoj ta bej per Vitin e Ri.
> 
> Linda nje pyetje, cfare eshte Mascapone? Edhe nqs nuk e gjej mund te zevendesohet?


Mascarpone eshte si cream cheese po eshte much lighter, fluffier dhe perdoret shume ne deserts. E gjen ne cdo food market, aty te pjesa ku mbajne cream cheese, gjizrat, djathrat, etj.

----------


## kryenece

Nete une nuk i thashe "plac" askujt, thjesht bera nje saktesim. 
Dolce Angelo shume receta qarkullojne edhe ne internet, e lehte t'i gjesh por pa i provuar nuk e di si te del rezultati. Edhe pytja qe beri broken smile ne lidhje me kete ishte, nuk kishte ndonje ironi, megjithate cdokush mendon si di e si do vete.
Tek receta e lindes nje sqarim te vogel, kur do perziesh te bardhat e rrahura marenge tek masa e perziere te verdha+sheqer+mascarpone, e mira eshte te perzihen me luge  nga lart poshte e jo me mixer elektrik.

----------


## drague

> Nete une nuk i thashe "plac" askujt, thjesht bera nje saktesim. 
> Dolce Angelo shume receta qarkullojne edhe ne internet, e lehte t'i gjesh por pa i provuar nuk e di si te del rezultati. Edhe pytja qe beri broken smile ne lidhje me kete ishte, nuk kishte ndonje ironi, megjithate cdokush mendon si di e si do vete.
> Tek receta e lindes nje sqarim te vogel, kur do perziesh te bardhat e rrahura marenge tek masa e perziere te verdha+sheqer+mascarpone, e mira eshte te perzihen me luge  nga lart poshte e jo me mixer elektrik.


me e mira eshte me tel kuzhine te perzihen. :shkelje syri: 

ps.ne periudhen e veres mire eshte te behet pa veze.perjashtim vendet nordike.

----------

